# Careful about Purinas Beneful Food for Dogs



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi SM Family,

Just heard this on the news today so I'm sharing to widen the visibility. Please read this and pass it on to your pet loving network! 


Lawsuit Claims Purina's Beneful Is Poisoning, Killing Dogs - NBC News


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks. I've had about 6 people forward this to me on FB today. All the stuff going on with Oliver they wanted to make sure this wasn't it. I've shared. Not what he eats. So scary though. I don't know what I would do.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Camille, so sorry to hear about Oliver! Sending prayers your way and wishing Oliver a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

vinhle68 said:


> Hi Camille, so sorry to hear about Oliver! Sending prayers your way and wishing Oliver a speedy recovery!



Thanks, the Vet said he improved today. I'm feeling hopeful.


----------

